# End of the Orient Express



## The Metropolitan (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.p...oryId=121365224

Not sure how regular this train was - some of the photo captions give the impression that it ran annually, but an interesting if somewhat complicated read.


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 14, 2009)

We took the Orient Express (my wife and two daughters) from Vienna to Paris during the Christmas / New Years holiday of 1996.

We had a double bedroom in the center of the car. It was a most pleasant trip, 18 hours in length. Our attendant was excellent

and the dining car was adequate. I'm sorry to hear of the demise of the Orient Express but understand the financial challenges.

I do want to take the Blue Train from Pretoria to Capetown before I get too old to travel.


----------



## como (Dec 16, 2009)

More than anyone wants to know about the Orient Express including its end, here. http://www.seat61.com/OrientExpress.htm#end


----------

